# Salvaging Crispy Cheese



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2010)

I made a wonderful mac'n cheese casserole, but I melted and browned cheese on top that neither Shrek or I can eat. Is there anyway I can salvage this or just chalk it up to experience?


----------



## Debraj (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pull it off?*

I have never made mac and cheese, but I have done this with lasagna before.I just pulled off the burned cheese and added some more cheese and remelted it.If I haden't had extra cheese I guess I would still have taken it off anyway.I personally don't mind cheese a little bit over done.My family however is a differant story and I can't stand the whineing!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

What I mean is I love the cheese, I want the cheese, but we cannot chew it.  Haven't learned to eat with our new dentures, yet.

I't a nice smoked provolone I melted on top.  I guess I will just pull it off, puree it and mix it in the reheated dish.


----------



## Debraj (Nov 28, 2010)

That sounds like a really good idea.I would have never thought of that.I think you may have the answer to your own question.Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Debraj said:


> That sounds like a really good idea.I would have never thought of that.I think you may have the answer to your own question.Thanks for the great idea.


 

I guess I did!  Just took me all day to think of it!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 28, 2010)

Are the dentures new for you?  My dad has uppers and lowers and he can chew anything!  So with some practice, I bet you two will be able too!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 28, 2010)

Chop it up in a blender or food processor?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

bakechef said:


> Are the dentures new for you? My dad has uppers and lowers and he can chew anything! So with some practice, I bet you two will be able too!


 
Very new as in my mouth is still healing.  I about choked on a spoon of pudding the other day, couldn't figure out what to do with it once I had it in my mouth.  Having to learn how to eat again HAS been good for my diet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Chop it up in a blender or food processor?


 
Thanks, Bill!  I took the topping and broke it up a bit ans stirred it into cream of mushroom sooup, it warmed enough to break it up and added nice flavor to the soup. Then I tossed in some shredded turkey...quite tasty!


----------

